# CARS



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

well girls (and boys) i need some advice  

dh managed to write off our car this week - twas other persons fault   so we need a new car   i hate buying cars......

we had a kia rio which we loved. we have to have a car which:

can hold family of four + buggy space in boot (  to adopt 2 littlies)
is preferably under 1.4 to keep our insurance low (as we have 2 cars this is essential)
can do the 1.5 hour commute each day for dh
is a nice drive
won't cost a fortune - waiting to hear what we will be offered for our old car (04 Kia Rio bought in 06 for £5K) you never get much though do you    

any ideas - dh wants to rush out and test drive but i'm not keen as yet......

THANKS ritz.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Hun

Sorry to hear about your DH's accident is he ok?

Not sure what to suggest, I'm quite a petrol head but the car you describe is a bit too sensible for me     

DH had an astra up until christmas and that was brilliant loads of boot space, very cheap to run it was very good.  For some reason we swapped it for a Freelander which costs fortunes to run, tax and insure but is very nice to drive and has lots of room for dog (which was main driver for change!) we also have a mini but that definately doesn't meet your criteria, you couldn't get a dolls pram in the boot! 

My sis has a focus and she has a double-buggy and car seats etc and seems to cope well.

Hope you get one soon.

Axxxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a mitsubishi shogun pinnin. Hate it!!! we used to a have a Renult Sceinic which I love and would swap any day, plenty of space for the pram, the dog the baby and two extra passengers..  don't know about engine sizes though better ask someone else about that.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

We've got a Kia Rio estate and both DH and I hate it!!   

We had cars like MX5's and saab convertibles before C came along. We bought the Kia cos it was 'functional'!! Still hate it!! It's only a 1.3, worst of all!! Hardly 'fun', by anyone's stretch of the imagination!!   

My sis has a Megane estate and she fits her, DH and 2 littlies in it no probs. Big boot too, for double pram!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks guys - still not sure what we will do......it's very difficult this car thing,

kitten - cannot belive you hate your kia - we both loved ours and i'd happily get another. dh wants something for a change  

my cousin has suggested a renaut megane - and dh says we can look at that....

still not sure though  

picasso and scenic are options but i didn't want anything too big - i drive a daewoo matiz  

ritz. 

oh and dh is okay - typical whiplash injury though and a morning in casualty


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hun, we have a renault scenic...bit to sensible for my liking    but i have to say, there is loads and loads of boot space and space inside the car too.  Our's is a 1.4 and is quite economical.....costs around £50 to fill up but then seems to last really well.

I though it would be dauting to drive because it was bigger than the car we had before, but honestly, it is easy to park and really nice to drive.  Because you are up that little bit higher, it makes most driving things simpler.

jo xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dh just brought home the hire car  a chevrolet lace (?) which he says drives really well - doesn't look that big to me  

i think we will have to trawl around and test drive stuff - i do fancy the picasso - dh parents have one and it's always seemed really comfy   like the look of the scenic as well


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Just to echo again "I MISS MY SCEINIC"    Fantastic drive, fantastic space, has everything and loads of wee storage bits for toys for little ones.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

have been offered £3k   but cars are cheap at the mo so it's not toooooo bad 

anyone drive a volvo v40? or the vauxhall zafira?

dh prefers the volvo - i think i've fallen for the zafira  

the volvo is year 2000 but dh insists they don't age that much - it does look pretty good still......the zafira is 2003 and much less milage

the kia rio or kia carens (both 2004) are also an option....

what do you all think? - i have a car buying headache  

ritz


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Our Rio is a 2004 model and we've just had to have it MOT'd and taxed. The MOT went fine, the tax was flippin over £70 for 6mths cos the emissions are awful, even tho it's only a 1.3l!!    

Today, tho, I would much rather be in the Rio as I've had an awful day with buses!! Really hating bus drivers and buses themselves at the mo......


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm pushing for the rio - and dh insists he wants a change.....



thanks for the   fee - my head is much better  

ritz.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you to everyone who replied   (kitten i hope your bus nightmare improved  ) 

dh and i today put a deposit on a.......

KIA RIO   (yes yes we all knew i'd get my own way )

it's the rio LE+ so better than our old one - and good price etc, the best thing is even though it's nov 2004 model it has only had one owner and 11,000 miles on clock  

a very pleased ritz (who now has to be patient till insurance monies arive)


----------

